

My Weekend Project: Help Google Succeed - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2011/07/my-weekend-project-help-google-succeed/

======
gaius
Help them succeed why? They're a corporation with 20,000 engineers, not a
charity or even a plucky startup. Hell they have so much spare cash that this
is their fourth attempt at a social network!

~~~
ZaneClaes
Because the idea is solid, and I like making useful tools ;)

------
tbeseda
<http://startgoogleplus.com/>

(I managed to grab the URL before some script on your blog ran my Chrome tab
into the ground.)

Great idea, I'm sure it will be helpful to the new user "What am I supposed to
do with this?" problem.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Hm, haven't seen this script problem on the blog before. If anybody else runs
in to it or can provide insight please let me know.

------
websymphony
Best Feature: Google+ Invite!!!

~~~
ZaneClaes
Haha thanks ;)

~~~
websymphony
Turns out, you still have to wait for google to approve. Bummer.

